# finding live croaker??



## Trout killer23 (Feb 20, 2013)

When does live croaker come to bait camps in galveston?
Were can you get live perch also?


----------



## chrishubac (Apr 3, 2013)

I know the bait shop a little past jamaica beach has perch at times. I forgot the name of the shop. But know a really old man and lady run it. I was gonna be out that way tomorrow.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

are you thinking about West Bay Bait and Tackle? Becky and Jerry are the owners


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Probably about a month and there will be croakers all over the coast. In POC area, usually late April.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

No need to worry about croakers yet. The first trout in the surf will be nailing shrimp!!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Croaker: Answered
Perch: http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/3716730641.html


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

First gut, use small shrimp pieces or fish bites.


----------



## saltgrass_mafia (Mar 25, 2013)

ORRRRRR..... Let the women use croaker and learn how to fish arties!!!


----------



## shrimpinANDpimpin (Mar 19, 2013)

Fishing with croakers is for poachers. Grow a set and fish with Artificial


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Timemachine said:


> No need to worry about croakers yet. The first trout in the surf will be nailing shrimp!!


X2
and one must be sure that the shrimp one uses looks like an artificial,..:wink:


----------



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

Seems like asking about croakers catches more artie fishermen on this site than they catch trout in the bay...


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Jetty Ling said:


> Seems like asking about croakers catches more artie fishermen on this site than they catch trout in the bay...


LOL, yes it does.


----------



## hightide82 (Dec 2, 2011)

Lmao. ^^ good one!!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

My favorite day of the year = the day i hear croaker hit the bait stands


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Croakers. The crutch for all wannabe guides and fishermen who don't have the patience or time to learn how to work a lure. Anybody who has fished one knows it's Spec cocaine. Kinda like riding the town 'hoe. Yeah you got some. But so has everyone else.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

To all the Croaker haters...
Catch fish how you catch em. That's your choice. 
I fish Croaker, shrimp, and artificial and catch fish on all 3...and enjoy it just as much on one as the other. You might wanna consider doing the same rather than jump on somebody for their choice of bait.
Just my opinion.

To answer the original question, I usually find Croaker regularly in the end of April on through summer.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Waaa waaaa waaaa! I love croaker threads...

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Whenever I fish croakers I just anchor out about 100 yards from the ramp, cast out a few lines and limit in 30 minutes every time.


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

It's funny how all the clear water sight casting princesses beat up the croaker soakers. Most of them couldn't catch **** in a bay where they can't see the fish like Sabine or big lake.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

No croakers? What about a boat? Do you use a boat? What about a reel? Do you use a reel? Line? Electronics? Waders? Arti's that look just like croakers? 

Oh the shame. :headknock


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Never fished em', but Gracie has been on me to get some every year! I'm sure we will soak some this summer in the beachfront or outa the Jon! And you Superstar-Salts are tooo much Lol.... you sho missin da point!


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

PLEASE delete this thread ... this stupid yapping back-n-forth is utter nonsense... but yet this is the **** that stays at the top of the thread board??? makes 2cool look bad, arguing about the use of crokers


----------



## Ratred20 (Apr 11, 2007)

^^agreed


----------



## Sowhunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Do we really have to do this every single year? It's so old. To all artie fisherman (and I'm one), just let let it go. Who gives a **** how other fisherman choose to catch their fish, aren't there more important things to worry about in life? To all croaker fisherman...keep on soakin'.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm thinking "Vudu"


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Timemachine said:


> I'm thinking "Vudu"


With all the hype, I bought a package of the pink colored ones, it'll have to do until the croakers come out. Hopefully, if the wind ain't blowing 40 next weekend, I can give them a try.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Spring has officially sprung


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

can't wait to put a hook on a croaker and sit back with a cold brew as the pole bends and the drag starts screaming.


----------



## kmcrane (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm a noob and don't care to get fussed at by all you old salts. But, if I hypothetically was going to croaker soak was size croaker do y'all use? I've caught a few fishing from the pier with dead shrimp but they've been fairly good size (for live bait). But I may be off the mark on this.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

kmcrane said:


> I'm a noob and don't care to get fussed at by all you old salts. But, if I hypothetically was going to croaker soak was size croaker do y'all use? I've caught a few fishing from the pier with dead shrimp but they've been fairly good size (for live bait). But I may be off the mark on this.


4 or 5 inch croaker


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

reeltimer said:


> 4 or 5 inch croaker


 Or bigger, you would be surprised how big a croaker a 16" trout can swallow. Using a throw net is a good way to get live fish for your bait.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*good humor......*



Jetty Ling said:


> Seems like asking about croakers catches more artie fishermen on this site than they catch trout in the bay...


"and he staggers them with a hard overhand right".... classic

speckcaster:biggrin:


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*popcorn time again.......*

the ole "tale of croaker vs. hardware" a classic....sit back kids and get your popcorn.....here comes another round of action!

speckcaster


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

Well croaker soakers kill more big trout than artificial chunkers! Its a lot easier gettin a plug outta the side of her face than a croaker hoook down her throat


----------



## ngrant (Jun 18, 2011)

Whats a croaker? Those little fish that eat spec eggs?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

You sorry sob's should be ashamed of yourselves for using croaker for bait! If I see someone slinging croaker in the surf I turn off their bubble box while they are out there catching their limit of nice trout and I keep on down the beach to my honey hole where I get pounded by waves all day chunking lures and catch three or four trout that barely make 20"...embarassing!

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

ngrant said:


> Whats a croaker? Those little fish that eat spec eggs?


Lol.. So..... Where is the popcorn?? lol


----------



## D'sBaystealth (Apr 10, 2013)

paper or plastic...live or arty......we must seriously ponder this question. While you guys ponder the so called ethics of to noob or not to noob... Im going fishing..


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Rinse. Repeat. Recycle.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Call the waaambulance! Every freaking year. Since we have so many people whining about croakers. Croaker threads should be in the rules next to the snake threads. GO FISH!!!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

big3slayer said:


> Well croaker soakers kill more big trout than artificial chunkers! Its a lot easier gettin a plug outta the side of her face than a croaker hoook down her throat


No it ain't. No different than fishing with shrimp or cut bait. :an4:


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

this popcorn is good!!!!! lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Stir the pot a little more, its sticking!

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Stir the pot a little more, its sticking!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


You know those VMC treble hooks that have 2 normal size hooks and 1 _giant one_ that looks like a croaker hook. You put a croaker on the big hook and launch one of those mothers down the throat of a big old trout and BUDDY, she ain't never getting off. (at least not with any of her guts left)

Awesome!!


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Can we get a waitress over here ? we need another round of drinks.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 26, 2009)

I love using croaker!! Hook a 30" trout, take a pic and get measurements so i can get it mounted, then filet it. Get the mount back and then place an artificial in its mouth and pretend i caught it with that. Who gives a **** on what u caught the fish with. I dont need a 50,000 boat to catch fish either. give me a pontoon boat called suck my wake, a case of beer, croaker or arti's, and ill still whip your *** fishing. If yall arti's only where that good at fishing you'd be a pro fisherman and not some desk sitting yahoo that thinks their a big shot


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

I prefer baby trout. They stay alive longer on my hook.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

big3slayer said:


> Well croaker soakers kill more big trout than artificial chunkers! Its a lot easier gettin a plug outta the side of her face than a croaker hoook down her throat




Still green behind the ears,......


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Blah!!! Blah!!! Throw croakers or dont throw them who cares

this topic get real old real fast...mabey mont should add it to the 30 something deadly sins:rotfl:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I say we all get together and beat the hell out of those croaker soakers.
Just keep 5.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry I'm late ... Here I Am..


----------



## D'sBaystealth (Apr 10, 2013)

any one have any more popcorn???


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

I've fished croakers once and had one on my line for about 2 hours not even a bump. I never used croaker again but Live shrimp is a different story. When the specks are runnin' in the surf it's nice to call work say you have a dr appt will be in about 12:30pm hit the surf, limit quick, head home shower and get in the office. Make's for one heck of a day.


----------



## ngrant (Jun 18, 2011)

But what about croakers stealing the eggs off of spec nests?..lite on the salt.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Im on here all the time how did i miss this.........

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Timemachine said:


> No it ain't. No different than fishing with shrimp or cut bait. :an4:


You are 100% correct in that statement. A trout just as easily swallows a soft plastic too.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> I say we all get together and beat the hell out of those croaker soakers.
> Just keep 5.


Better bring a sack lunch....

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

Why would you want to harm a baby Croaker? I buy them, set them free and wish them well. Using baby fish as bait? I bet ya'll kick puppies and steal mcnuggets from toddlers too. I'm a philanthropist who includes Croaker in my love of all humanity (minus the French, of course.)


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

ngrant said:


> But what about croakers stealing the eggs off of spec nests?..lite on the salt.


:cheers: hahahahahahaha!!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Major29 said:


> Better bring a sack lunch....


Bwahahaha.

Some of these folk has obviously not met you face to face. !!!


----------



## NENTWIGOUTFITTERS (Feb 22, 2012)

Croaker soakers are no talent meet hauling rapist. That's why 90 percent of them can't catch crabs from a hooker except during spawning season


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

NENTWIGOUTFITTERS said:


> Croaker soakers are no talent meet hauling rapist. That's why 90 percent of them can't catch crabs from a hooker except during spawning season


Wait.....how can they be meat hauling rapist......yet they cant catch anything.......:what:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

NENTWIGOUTFITTERS said:


> Croaker soakers are no talent meet hauling rapist. That's why 90 percent of them can't catch crabs from a hooker except during spawning season


Sometimes when I enter this forum I feel like I'm entering romper room... some of you children can be such cry babies..


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

It's more about finding fish and not what bait you were using. If using artificial lures was so hard, then why can someone who has never touched a fishing pole go with a guide and limit out? I use artificial most of the time because I don't like taking the time to mess with live bait. If you think working a lure is difficult, you must ride the short bus. You can teach anyone to work a corkey or a jig in 5 minutes.


----------



## NENTWIGOUTFITTERS (Feb 22, 2012)

EXCEPT !!!!!! During spawning season. If I had some crayons I would draw you a picture.. Just put in the effort to learn how to use luers.. U will be a happier more diverse angler. U will be able to catch fish all year. Last but not least u will not have to live with the guilt of RAPE.


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

NENTWIGOUTFITTERS said:


> EXCEPT !!!!!! During spawning season. If I had some crayons I would draw you a picture.. Just put in the effort to learn how to use luers.. U will be a happier more diverse angler. U will be able to catch fish all year. Last but not least u will not have to live with the guilt of RAPE.


You need to focus your efforts and posting in the jungle with your mindset.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

NENTWIGOUTFITTERS said:


> EXCEPT !!!!!! During spawning season. If I had some crayons I would draw you a picture.. Just put in the effort to learn how to use luers.. U will be a happier more diverse angler. U will be able to catch fish all year. Last but not least u will not have to live with the guilt of RAPE.


Your post are a testimonial to the fact "anybody can catch a fish". Your spelling and grammar SUCK big time. Your use of the word "RAPE" speaks volumns about you as well and is VERY offensive. Here is a pod of gay dophins for just for you. Enjoy!!
:an5:
Fun Fact: Dolphins do not practice "Catch and Release".


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

NENTWIGOUTFITTERS said:


> EXCEPT !!!!!! During spawning season. If I had some crayons I would draw you a picture.. Just put in the effort to learn how to use luers.. U will be a happier more diverse angler. U will be able to catch fish all year. Last but not least u will not have to live with the guilt of RAPE.


You know how many pictures i see on here with children who are holding up fish they caught on arti's lol congrats your are as diverse of a angler as a child :thumbup: (i use artificial by the way.....but only when i dont stop to get shrimp!):beer:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

NENTWIGOUTFITTERS said:


> EXCEPT !!!!!! During spawning season. If I had some crayons I would draw you a picture.. Just put in the effort to learn how to use luers.. U will be a happier more diverse angler. U will be able to catch fish all year. Last but not least u will not have to live with the guilt of RAPE.


 What does spawning have to do with anything?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Part Timer said:


> You know how many pictures i see on here with children who are holding up fish they caught on arti's lol congrats your are as diverse of a angler as a child :thumbup: (i use artificial by the way.....but only when i dont stop to get shrimp!):beer:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Computer won't let me give you green again so soon but....Well Said" I'll catch up to you!!


----------



## NENTWIGOUTFITTERS (Feb 22, 2012)

RAPE IS WRONG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats all I'm trying to say. Its like welfare or a Lone Star card for wanna be fisherman.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

NENTWIGOUTFITTERS said:


> RAPE IS WRONG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats all I'm trying to say. Its like welfare or a Lone Star card for wanna be fisherman.


Answer me troll,

What does spawning have to do with anything?


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

our croaker soaker tank will look like the commercial with all them insurance suckers of the progressive insurance commercial.Hug a a croaker bait hugger when you get a chance.


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

NENTWIGOUTFITTERS said:


> EXCEPT !!!!!! During spawning season. If I had some crayons I would draw you a picture.. Just put in the effort to learn how to use luers.. U will be a happier more diverse angler. U will be able to catch fish all year. Last but not least u will not have to live with the guilt of RAPE.


I could probably kick your arse chunking lures and then switch to croaker and do the same...thats diverse broseph!

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

NENTWIGOUTFITTERS said:


> RAPE IS WRONG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats all I'm trying to say. Its like welfare or a Lone Star card for wanna be fisherman.


When your shovel gets dull, you can borrow mine. You be diggin' a big ol' hole!!

:rybka:!!


----------



## ngrant (Jun 18, 2011)

Gentlemen, gentlemen, we are getting way off subject. The man wanted to know where to get live croaker. We all know they hang around spec nest waiting to steal and eat the eggs.


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

we should get a tournament going. Have a couple weigh stations with weigh captains. Only tell them our screen names. We could do a strictly live bait tourny and a strictly arti tourny and compare the results. Everyone has to enter both. Probably would not prove anything other than both croakers and artis catch good fish.....oh and the fact that I won both tournaments. :biggrin:


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

I use kittens when kite fishing for sailfish and they are pretty good shark bait as well


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

ngrant said:


> Gentlemen, gentlemen, we are getting way off subject. The man wanted to know where to get live croaker. We all know they hang around spec nest waiting to steal and eat the eggs.


I can provide some live croaker. They are pretty healthy already because I feed them the eggs of the 26-28" preggo trout I catch and keep.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*already have it*



flatsprowler said:


> we should get a tournament going. Have a couple weigh stations with weigh captains. Only tell them our screen names. We could do a strictly live bait tourny and a strictly arti tourny and compare the results. Everyone has to enter both. Probably would not prove anything other than both croakers and artis catch good fish.....oh and the fact that I won both tournaments. :biggrin:


its called the trio in matty. other tourneys have live and artificial divisions.

the way i see it is you can catch 10 on croaker just sitting back and casting into a drain thats got bait in it and have all the fun you want.

ill work hard and make a fake piece of plastic look real and catch my 10, I WILL feel great satisfaction and you will too im sure

but dont look at the aluminum boat or the truck i drove over the dunes and scoff and think that youre better than me... to each his own. I dont like some of the guys ive met that talk BIG about the numbers they catch on croaks, nothing against it but dont tell me your better than me. (i know not everyone is that way)

BUT WHAT ABOUT WATERDOGS FOR BASS FISHING...


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Croaker don't work that great on Sabine. Pogey is like trout crack here.


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

Wonder how many of the croaker haters would have no issue shooting a 190+ whitetail eating corn.


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

aTm08 said:


> Wonder how many of the croaker haters would have no issue shooting a 190+ whitetail eating corn.


You are right. Lecturing over croakers while a pen raised pet deer hangs on their wall.


----------



## arthurr5150 (Apr 20, 2012)

rc10j1 said:


> You are right. Lecturing over croakers while a pen raised pet deer hangs on their wall.


Best pot stir by far. Nicely done.


----------



## NENTWIGOUTFITTERS (Feb 22, 2012)

Logan!! Now there is a good example of a young conservative arti fisherman. Come on now tell them how u really feel.


----------



## tsubeta04 (Aug 13, 2012)

threads like this is why i love this forum. 

its fuccing hilarious!!!!
its entertaining!!!!

my favorite was some idiot telling those who use croaker to "grow a pair" and learn to use arties

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I feel better I just renewed my croaker soakers license for another year and then I found out I can't fish tomorrow because I have to work. there are some trout, some trout huggers and croaker cuddler breathing a proverbial sigh of relief. or was that croaking I heard.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Truchas (Oct 3, 2011)

*Croaker jokers*

The advent of croaker fishing began in the Aransas Pass area and quickly spread into the Laguna Madre and points beyond. With and abundance of trout in the 70's and 80's, the use of croaker made it extremely easy for folks to catch trout and thus the guide business skyrocketed from a handful coastwide to close to 1000 in the past few years. This is the largest commercial fishery that Texas has ever known. Now it is becoming harder and harder to find and catch trout, yet the limit remains 10 for most of the coast. In fact, if it weren't for black drum, fishing in the Laguna Madre, guides and fishermen in general would have a hard time catching fish. Croaker have changed the equation indeed for trout and trout fishermen. O.K., HAMMER DOWN! Truchas


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

I put my 2 cents in early on this thread. I'd be lyin' if I said I never threw Croakers. Of course I have. Just about anybody who angles the Texas Gulf Coast has. My gripe is live Croakers make it ridiculously easy to boat quality trout. If that is what you want, by all means sling 'em. I've done more than my share of meat fishing. 

I am beyond having a cooler full of everything that got to the boat or stringer at the fillet table. Now watching my son double up a Falcon Coastal 7'6" med. is more fun than catching a 30" Trout.... well most of the time.


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with using croaker for bait, yes they work very well. I myself throw mainly artificial but there is times and ANYONE who knows the first thing about fishing KNOWS artificial will NOT always catch fish 100% of the time. Sometimes its good to have a back up plan. When I leave that boat ramp I have a goal, and thats to go catch fish. If their not hitting on the artificial im throwing at em, you better believe im gonna let my croakers hunt. Besides some people just dont enjoy throwing artificial, after all it is alot of work, and it does take alot of practice. Maybe their not that good at it. Its not anyones place to judge how somone else fishes...... There are much better things to worry about.... Just watch the news....


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

I like catching multiple limits a day, day after day in matagorda during the summer...catch a limit take it to the beach house, catch another limit and repeat


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

NENTWIGOUTFITTERS said:


> Logan!! Now there is a good example of a young conservative arti fisherman. Come on now tell them how u really feel.


Fished with Logan and let's just say he out did me 10:1 on plastics. Guy knows his stuff.


----------



## NENTWIGOUTFITTERS (Feb 22, 2012)

He is a good friend of mine . I learned him everything he knows about hunting ducks....burnnnnn !!


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah old notwig. "I will beat the breaks off you"


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Im just getting tired of "having" to read through 15-20 pages of croaker threads every spring. Geez! hwell:


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

big3slayer said:


> Well croaker soakers kill more big trout than artificial chunkers! Its a lot easier gettin a plug outta the side of her face than a croaker hoook down her throat


Isn't that the purpose...catch, kill, eat and repeat!!! You get more fillets out of the big sows ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

aTm08 said:


> Fished with Logan and let's just say he out did me 10:1 on plastics. Guy knows his stuff.


Sounds more like you don't know jack sh!t.....fishing in the same boat and same water and a 10:1 ratio?


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

You saying I don't know what I am doing mud? I would love to see you try and out fish me 10:1. I said Logan out fished me 10:1 because it actually happened. We were wading within throwing distance of eachother using the same everything and it was just not my day.

It is called fishing for a reason [email protected]$$. There is not majic catch all bait.yes knowlesge and skill make up a great part of catching, but it also requires a little bit of luck. So since you seem to be the know all fisher please tell us how many fish you have caught in the last week.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

aTm08 said:


> You saying I don't know what I am doing mud? I would love to see you try and out fish me 10:1. I said Logan out fished me 10:1 because it actually happened. We were wading within throwing distance of eachother using the same everything and it was just not my day.
> 
> It is called fishing for a reason [email protected]$$. There is not majic catch all bait.yes knowlesge and skill make up a great part of catching, but it also requires a little bit of luck. So since you seem to be the know all fisher please tell us how many fish you have caught in the last week.


Wipe your chin, I think you got Logan's little "hero's" all over it


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

So a compliment isn't a good thing anymore. Poor minner is butt hurt. Just ask mud shark ill take you fishing too. No croaker or shrimp in my boat though so you might wana bring a lunch and tan lotion


----------



## Truchas (Oct 3, 2011)

*33 and holding*

Please notice that most of these recent posts on this subject are by fishermen 33 years old and younger. Apprecitate your passion for the sport. Only time will tell young fellers. Truchas


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Compliments, sure......jocking someone, kind of gay


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

Yep. And you didn't know Jack at 23 either? Times have changed

Back on subject. Mud shark...get a life dude. You try to play and got butt hurt when some one played back.

And subject again. Even the gf wont throw croaker....


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Lame, thanks for playing though.........


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Taking bets on the over/under when this thread gets closed? Number of posts 130.


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

This isn't bass fishing, any gomer can bump a jig or soak a croaker for trout.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I like using croaker because the trout kill them to keep them from eating their eggs while they spawn :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ngrant (Jun 18, 2011)

Yep they hate those trout egg eating varmints!


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

If u chunk bait dont call urself a trout fisherman any 3 yr old can throw a croaker or shrimp out and catch a trout #had to stir the pot


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

This thread is epic!!! I like soaking live bait in the summer months and throw Artie's in the winter months!!! I get a good fix of both!!!


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

But hey I guess thats why theres so many potlickers on here wonderin whats a good spot to go fish! Turnin there boat around when they see a guides boat or pullin up to people while wadin when they are cqtchin fish! Lol kooks


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Maybe we can lobby Mont for a Croaker Soaker Forum. 
Yeah I brought out the big spoon.
Stir -simmer -repeat. :dance:


----------



## NENTWIGOUTFITTERS (Feb 22, 2012)

I just dont understand how come some people just like starting s*** ----- So what if croaker soakers have no skills it's just not their fault.... Yall should be ashamed of yourselfs !!!! Just leave them poor unfortunate fellers alone.


----------



## blastcote (Mar 30, 2013)

I would like to know how many of the arties shoot deer from under a corn feeder??

Just so you know I fish Port Mansfiled several times a year and use fake bait only, same from my pier on Dickinson Bay, however when fishin Galveston Bay primarily the ship channel spoil banks you better get some croaker or go home.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I dont think its anyones **** business what I use for bait, how fast my boat is, how many fish I keep etc unless they plan on being the one paying for it all. Creating stereotypes about the use of croaker for bait is just another way for people to act like they are better than you for one reason or another and old timers would smack someone silly for even acting like most folks do these days when it comes to fishing. 
I think we all need to remember why we really go fishing and quit making it sound like work and keep in mind it is a recreational activity. Guides that think it is work and dont enjoy time on the water and have pissant attitudes need to get another job and people that treat it as a fad or act like they are better than everyone else for one reason or another need to find another hobby. 
Not stirring the pot this time!

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Ratred20 (Apr 11, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I dont think its anyones **** business what I use for bait, how fast my boat is, how many fish I keep etc unless they plan on being the one paying for it all. Creating stereotypes about the use of croaker for bait is just another way for people to act like they are better than you for one reason or another and old timers would smack someone silly for even acting like most folks do these days when it comes to fishing.
> I think we all need to remember why we really go fishing and quit making it sound like work and keep in mind it is a recreational activity. Guides that think it is work and dont enjoy time on the water and have pissant attitudes need to get another job and people that treat it as a fad or act like they are better than everyone else for one reason or another need to find another hobby.
> Not stirring the pot this time!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Could not have said it better.


----------



## CRC (May 18, 2011)

I use croaker an artificial. Keep in mind that half the people saying they don't use croaker and preach about the fishery do use croaker. They just will not admit it because its not the fashionable thing to do and doesn't go well with their Salt Water Soul shirts.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

CRC said:


> I use croaker an artificial. Keep in mind that half the people saying they don't use croaker and preach about the fishery do use croaker. They just will not admit it because its not the fashionable thing to do and doesn't go well with their Salt Water Soul shirts.


I was fishing when fishing wasn't cool. :doowapsta


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Most of guys looking down on croaker probably couldn't even cast an old Abu Garcia 5000.


----------



## Ratred20 (Apr 11, 2007)

rc10j1 said:


> Most of guys looking down on croaker probably couldn't even cast an old Abu Garcia 5000.


I remember well the 5000C and fiberglass rod. Too sweet of a combo to forget. Weighed in at a mere 7.5 lbs, lol. Sore muscles even when there weren't any fish.

Praise The Lord for Shimano and graphite rods!


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

My goal when I go out fishing is to always try and learn something new. But, I also try and catch the biggest trout and most trout that I can. I throw both artificial and croaker. I have waded all day never taking off my topwater. I've also soaked croaker all day. By no means are you guaranteed to catch limits on croaker. At the end of the day I don't care how 'you' catch your fish. A limit of trout is a limit of trout. IMO, nothing beats a limit on topwater, but that doesn't make you a less fisherman if you catch them on shrimp, croaker, tails or whatever.

When the croaker arrive, I'm definitely throwing them. I can't wait to head out with 4 dozen croaker on a calm morning, strong outgoing tide, and sling that free-lined croaker on my 7' rod, engage the button and then feel that THUMP THUMP..................... and let the big girl begin swimming off. Set the hook, land a nice Trout, take a swig of cold beer and repeat.

To answer the original poster question, the croaker are just now starting to arrive at bait camps. Boyd's already has them. They will be pretty small for the next month or so. The 1st of May is when I begin my croaker soakin'


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

After 13 pages, somebody finally answered the original question, hope to have some in my livewell next weekend.


----------



## NENTWIGOUTFITTERS (Feb 22, 2012)

No judgement here but uuummmmm--- CROAKER SOAKING is WRONG & IMMORAL !!!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

NENTWIGOUTFITTERS said:


> No judgement here but uuummmmm--- CROAKER SOAKING is WRONG & IMMORAL !!!


You obviously don't understand what the word judgement means.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Boss boss, the croakers are coming the croakers are coming.

I absolutely love croaker threads all of ya'll swallow the "bait" errrrr croaker just like the donkey trout do and it's hillarious. 

I just wanted to be part of this epic thread.


----------



## NENTWIGOUTFITTERS (Feb 22, 2012)

Yea whats all the fuss about ?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

sad2sm


NENTWIGOUTFITTERS said:


> Yea whats all the fuss about ?


My exact thoughts...

There's nothing like hooking a croaker on the end of my Sage fly rod and letting it sing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

NENTWIGOUTFITTERS said:


> Yea whats all the fuss about ?


Its funny how I was joking about outfishing you and you send me a pm actually wanting to have a one on one tournament. I have a job and dont waste time trying to prove myself to anyone let alone someone I don't know from Adam...you think you can come up in here running your mouth and no one will tell you how it is? Im your Huckleberry! Haha








http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Its funny how I was joking about outfishing you and you send me a pm actually wanting to have a one on one tournament. I have a job and dont waste time trying to prove myself to anyone let alone someone I don't know from Adam...you think you can come up in here running your mouth and no one will tell you how it is? Im your Huckleberry! Haha
> View attachment 605466
> 
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


I'd be a little worried with his usage of "dominate you"

©


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> I'd be a little worried with his usage of "dominate you"
> 
> ©


Yeah, had some old man from Matagorda stalking me and now this...**** fools. There is a point where you gotta realize its a fishing forum and not anything to get physical over. I will go fishing with anyone but not if I think I may have to worry about Jeffrey Dahmer eating my liver or Buffalo Bill tryin to slip me the date rape drug and end up in a hole in someones basement like on Joe Dirt...wow
Lets go fishing and not get carried away!

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

For the most part lure fishermen and bait fishermen fish in different locations.The way I understand this the lure fishermen want the bait fishermen to learn to throw lures so there will be twice as many fishing in there honey hole.That is very noble of the arty fishermen.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Man I leave for 1 hour and we have ourselves a head to head tourney in Matty going to go down... Man I love it!!!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

I got $500 on Smack in the yak.

Whoever takes it I will give $500 to their favorite charity.

In the words of big John McCarthy.... " let's get it on"


----------



## D'sBaystealth (Apr 10, 2013)

So the croakers are showing up at the bait shops. I will get two dozen and a quart of shrimp. 
I admit it I am a potlicker. I cannot fish cause my wife caught a 25 inch spec Saturday and all I caught was a flounder. Good times tight lines and bent rods.
Have fun and stay safe on the water.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

D'sBaystealth said:


> So the croakers are showing up at the bait shops. I will get two dozen and a quart of shrimp.
> I admit it I am a potlicker. I cannot fish cause my wife caught a 25 inch spec Saturday and all I caught was a flounder. Good times tight lines and bent rods.
> Have fun and stay safe on the water.


That much live bait is worth at least 20 guthooked 30" sow trout and $40 down the drain! Bahaha
I gotta get back on the water soon or I may lose it!

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

so a guy offers you 200 and nothing in return and you don't take it??


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Logan said:


> so a guy offers you 200 and nothing in return and you don't take it??


He doesn't want to be the man in the hole rubbing on lotion


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Logan said:


> so a guy offers you 200 and nothing in return and you don't take it??


I was building a cedar post fence and arbor at my house today, no time to fish and i work the next 10 days or so. I dont have time to waste on peepee competitions right now let alone a regular trip. Maybe later! Ill pay him $200 a day to mix 800# of concrete in a five gallon bucket like I did...










http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## NENTWIGOUTFITTERS (Feb 22, 2012)

It sounds like " VAG DADDY" is paranoid the only thing you were threatened with is DEFEAT. Sorry if u took it the wrong way & I did not mean to hurt your delicate MANGINA !!!!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Bruised egos are hard to heal.

©


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Most of you guys on this thread sound like 13 yr old boys. "I'm better than you, I can catch more fish, let's make a bet". Grow up for once!! I can't believe that so many fishermen give a **** about what other people are doing. Worry about what you are doing and that's it. 
Fish On!!


----------



## NENTWIGOUTFITTERS (Feb 22, 2012)

Cuz i new I had his ticket !!!!


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow 
Popcorn burned!!!!!


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Good lord man put a shirt on. Nice fish though.


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

nice trout what was the weight on the big trout?


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

mud minner said:


> Wipe your chin, I think you got Logan's little "hero's" all over it


you guys need to take this to the bike racks after school......ridiculous stuff......fish how you want to fish and strut your stuff on a PM basis or better yet "man to man"!

speckcaster


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*no kidding......*



SEAHUNT186 said:


> Most of you guys on this thread sound like 13 yr old boys. "I'm better than you, I can catch more fish, let's make a bet". Grow up for once!! I can't believe that so many fishermen give a **** about what other people are doing. Worry about what you are doing and that's it.
> Fish On!!


X2.......ignorance of youth.......lordy

speckcaster


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

NENTWIGOUTFITTERS said:


> It sounds like " VAG DADDY" is paranoid the only thing you were threatened with is DEFEAT. Sorry if u took it the wrong way & I did not mean to hurt your delicate MANGINA !!!!!


lord .... your a nitwit ..... that's one of the stupidest post to ever "soil" this site ..... Mont you should "86" this contributer....???

my guess and all of my money would be on "smack" as probably 95% of all 2coolers would also.....you ought to think about that before you "share" again..

speckcaster


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

nentwigoutfitters....why is your chest caved in?


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Jersey accent?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I was building a cedar post fence and arbor at my house today, no time to fish and i work the next 10 days or so. I dont have time to waste on peepee competitions right now let alone a regular trip. Maybe later! Ill pay him $200 a day to mix 800# of concrete in a five gallon bucket like I did...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you getting into the country weddings business?



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Its funny how I was joking about outfishing you and you send me a pm actually wanting to have a one on one tournament. I have a job and dont waste time trying to prove myself to anyone let alone someone I don't know from Adam...you think you can come up in here running your mouth and no one will tell you how it is? Im your Huckleberry! Haha
> View attachment 605466
> 
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


what the hell is that? an offer for a threesome? LMMFAO



NENTWIGOUTFITTERS said:


> Cuz i new I had his ticket !!!!


Are you a guide? Well on your way to looking like one. Pull your pants up homey.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Straight up gangsta


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Good Gawd. What a dik.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh man this one took a turn to the south in a hurry.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

Its a call name people. He isnt a guide..


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

a call name? is he a prostitute?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Come on J.... like code name HARDHAT..... HARDHAT..... This is HARDHAT.... eghhhhhhhhhhhh LARDA**... come in LARDA**..... 

Up in smoke style..


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

speckcaster said:


> lord .... your a nitwit ..... that's one of the stupidest post to ever "soil" this site ..... Mont you should "86" this contributer....???
> 
> my guess and all of my money would be on "smack" as probably 95% of all 2coolers would also.....you ought to think about that before you "share" again..
> 
> speckcaster


 XXXXXXXXXX2 - O'l Thumbs up is diggin him a hole!


----------

